# Angled Segmented Brick



## butchf18a (May 15, 2013)

Elegant Sierra. Purpleheart, maple, hickory, walnut. Mortar is African Saddlewood veneer. CA finish


----------



## EBorraga (May 15, 2013)

very impressive!!


----------



## jyreene (May 15, 2013)

Nice. That blank is a wonder.


----------



## MikeL (May 15, 2013)

Wow, wow!  Very nice, great worksmanship.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 15, 2013)

Wow that is a really cool blank. Great pen..


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 15, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Jim15 (May 15, 2013)

That is outstanding work, beautiful pen.


----------



## GeneL74 (May 16, 2013)

That turned out great!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 16, 2013)

That came out quite well. Great thought process. The mix of the colors sets it off very well. Thanks for showing and it gives us some more ideas.


----------



## Wullie Shields (May 16, 2013)

hi
for the life of me I cant see the blank it must be like an optical illusion I can see the brass tube and hole at bottom but just cant get head round the blank Ive printed it, looked at it upside down ect but still cant make it oput it looks like triangular pieces lying on a flat surface its very very nice though as the pen though maybe if I put it down and have another look later it may pop into my head
willie
cheers


----------



## SDB777 (May 16, 2013)

Inquiring minds must know.....

How long did it take you to cut, glue, and whatnot to end up with a blank this cool?



The angles all look to be perfectly aligned, and the finish....'thumbs up'!!!!






Scott (I'm guessing three days) B


----------



## Sandy H. (May 16, 2013)

That is a great pen.  Thanks also for including a picture of the blank.  I really appreciate seeing where it starts and subtle things about your technique.

Thanks!

Sandy.


----------



## skiprat (May 16, 2013)

That is fantastic !!  Very impressive indeed, well done.:good::good::good:


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 16, 2013)

Very nice pen! Looks like alot of work putting it all together. My only question is, what happened to number 11???


----------



## butchf18a (May 16, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Inquiring minds must know.....
> 
> How long did it take you to cut, glue, and whatnot to end up with a blank this cool?
> 
> ...



Good guess. It was about three days to prep the blank. Once I had the tube epoxied in and ends trimmed I then cut the blank to size and sanded corners round to reduce possibility of chipout when turned. Blank was turned using carbide tool. Finish: sand progressively to 600 grit, clean with denatured alcohol, 6 coats thin CA followed by micro mesh wet through all grits. Buff and assemble.


----------



## butchf18a (May 16, 2013)

*#11*



Hendu3270 said:


> Very nice pen! Looks like alot of work putting it all together. My only question is, what happened to number 11???



Lost track of where I was in numbering as I was cutting, no #11. I number the cuts in order to maintain grain and color consistency as blank is reassembled. :biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (May 16, 2013)

So now that you've done this blank you no longer need you band saw jig right?


----------



## butchf18a (May 16, 2013)

Gunny,
You want to buy the jig? LOL  Actually I have made up several blanks of varying materials that are ready to be cut and reassembled into blanks. The pen pictured used 45-degree cuts, next one is planned at 30-degrees, anxious to see how that turns out. My jig will continue to get plenty of use.

Semper Fi
Butch


----------



## firewhatfire (May 16, 2013)

you skipped number 11.  

pen is excellent


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 16, 2013)

butchf18a said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pen! Looks like alot of work putting it all together. My only question is, what happened to number 11???
> ...


 
Ah, I gotcha. That maple is so straight grained that you could have skipped a couple of number and the grain would have still lined up. Again, very nice work. :wink:


----------



## jyreene (May 16, 2013)

butchf18a said:


> Gunny,
> You want to buy the jig? LOL  Actually I have made up several blanks of varying materials that are ready to be cut and reassembled into blanks. The pen pictured used 45-degree cuts, next one is planned at 30-degrees, anxious to see how that turns out. My jig will continue to get plenty of use.
> 
> Semper Fi
> Butch



Butch,
Sort of, except I really just want the time to make my own (and the know how to make a reliable and stable one). That is a nice looking one but I'm pretty sure my bandsaw would still make wonky blanks! On another note it seems in addition to the sarcasm font I keep telling my Marines I need now I need a jealousy font!

Looking forward to seeing more of your great work.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 16, 2013)

That's a pleasure to look at! :biggrin:
I had to look twice to see the sets within each block. Cool.


----------



## BKelley (May 16, 2013)

Great job, after seeing your pic, the one I posted earlier seems pitiful.  Yours is really a work of art with a lot of craftsmanship thrown in.

Ben


----------



## johncrane (May 18, 2013)

Awesome pen and work, well done Butch.


----------



## Super Dave (May 18, 2013)

Great job !!

Dave


----------



## mikebpeters (May 18, 2013)

sweetly conceived and executed!


----------

